# Ewe Dried up after less than 2 weeks



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been supplementing the lamb (lets call her Lambila lol) with formula, shes not as good at the bottle as out other bottle baby (Dolly) who is 3 weeks old and smaller than the youngest week old lamb *shakes head* She (Dolly) was starving to death, trying to nurse and just not getting it, her sister is 3 times her size and mostly eating solids, but despite their mom having a huge bag, she has hardly any milk either  

We had to do an emergency worming less than a week ago, as my favorite ewe (Josie) refused to come out and eat with the others, I'd been working long day hrs the few days preceding, and my husband did notice something a little off with her the day before, but said she was up and eating later so he shrugged it off.

She is rail thin and white pale hard to tell with all those woolies  so she is separated with her lamb in another stall where she doesnt have to compete for food... she still hasnt been finishing her grain, and is eating a little better early today, but this afternoon is listless again, and we've been hitting her up with electrolytes and nutri-drench daily... But all the same her milk has dried up... Her lamb (Lambila) is loosing a tiny bit on condition, but shes taking to the bottle ok, im going to try and make a creep feeder and leave a bowl of formula in there and see if she will drink better that way.. Her mom likes the formula too  

Is there a chance she (Josie) will bag up again  or is that it? And is there a reason why a ewe (Dolly's mom) would raise one lamb excellently while the other slowly starves? Dolly does still try to nurse off mom after I feed her and throughout the day... 
There appears to be NO other issues with our other 3 moms. 

We got Josie (who is also big mama's lamb )and Big mama are "new" from oct and from the same place, and our other ewes from another breeder and weve had them a year and a half... Is it possible we just infected our clean flock with something? 

We wormed with prohibit and then stripped stalls the next evening and have kept them in for the past few days... No problems with the Ram we got along with the 2 girls, he clearly did his job, and is very healthy...


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 24, 2014)

Since Josie is going through a lot of stress her body is most likely not putting a ton of energy into producing milk. When you add nursing to a high  worm load it doesn't take long for them to lose condition quickly. Most likely she will taper off and not produce until her next lamb. That being said is Lambila nursing at all? If not then Josie's body isn't receiving the message that there is a demand.

I would keep Josie separated until she it back up to par. I would just feed Lambila via bottle but keep her with her mother as she might still get some milk from her.

Does Dolly's mom completely reject her or does she tolerate Dolly a little bit? Going off what you've said I would guess Dolly has been rejected.

What are you feeding a milk replacer? If it isn't specifically for lambs you may need to add more to it since lambs need a richer milk than most.


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 24, 2014)

Lambila is trying very very hard to nurse, she is the MOST bonded to her mom of all the lambs, Dolly is trying to nurse and her mom talks to her, doesnt shove her away, her mom is older and is the ewe to take all the babies on little field trips, she seems to love babies, although in a grandmother way, not overly loving, but treats it like a job that must be done lol, shes very serious about it  She has kicked them away a little when they go to nurse, but nothing violent, and she always relents and lets them, she just doesnt like it when they go from behind we've noticed


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 24, 2014)

I would check Dolly's mom for mastitis. There is a chance it is affecting the side of the udder dolly nurses on which is why she doesn't get much and possibly why her momma kicks her. Her sister may not be affect since lambs tend to pick a side to nurse on and stay there and her side may be unaffected.


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Apr 24, 2014)

I have felt her udder and it just feels soft not hot, I see the other lamb trying to nurse off one then going back and fourth as if she isnt getting anything anymore either, but she must be getting enough as doesnt act hungry and is in great shape, my husband did try a hand milker on her and was only able to get a few drops out a few days ago, I may try again though as I wasnt there, and i guess the motor wasnt fully charged so may have been part of the problem too


----------

